# Energiekostenmessgerät gesucht



## NCphalon (16. November 2010)

*Energiekostenmessgerät gesucht*

Moin,

ich such en Energiekostenmessgerät für 230V/16A mit Wattanzeige und den üblichen Kostenfunktionen.

Sollte net mehr als 25€ kosten aber am liebsten so günstig wie möglich, vielleicht gibts da ja en Geheimtip. Genauer Erfassungsbereich für StandBy-Verbrauch wär auchnet schlecht.


----------



## seth0487 (16. November 2010)

*AW: Energiekostenmessgerät gesucht*

Wenn du Glück hast, bekommst du noch so ein Gerät beim Aldi --> Aldi-Stromkostenmessgerät: Energiekosten unter Kontrolle  news.idealo.de

Habs mir grad vorgestern gekauft und kostet nur 9,-€ und hat alle wichtigen Funktionen, selbst den CO²-Ausstoß kann man Anzeigen lassen(vorrausgesetzt du hast Daten von deinem Versorger)


----------



## NCphalon (16. November 2010)

*AW: Energiekostenmessgerät gesucht*

Naja ich würd mir schon gern einigermaßen sicher sein dass das Teil keine 30W Abweichungen hat wie manche Billigprodukte angeblich haben.


----------



## seth0487 (16. November 2010)

*AW: Energiekostenmessgerät gesucht*

Also mein System (s. Signatur) verbraucht laut dem Gerät im Office Betrieb zwischen 105W und 130W. Passt doch eigentlich, oder?


----------



## NCphalon (17. November 2010)

*AW: Energiekostenmessgerät gesucht*

naja 160W würden auchnoch passen xD

Kannste mal ne Glühbirne (Keine Energiesparlampe, da is die Serienstreuung größer) messen? Dann siehste ja z.B. bei ner 60W Birne ob und wenn ja, wie weit das Teil nebendrann liegt.


----------



## seth0487 (18. November 2010)

*AW: Energiekostenmessgerät gesucht*

So, ich habe jetzt mal meine Schreibtischlampe an das Gerät angeschlossen. Es handelt sich um eine "Touch"-Lampe, welche bei mehrfacher Berührung 3 Helligkeitsstufen hat. Hab sie dann auf die hellste Stufe gestellt und das Gerät hat 64 Watt angezeigt, bei einer 60W Glühlampe. Ist doch okay, wenn man bedenkt, dass die Lampe ohne an zu sein schon 0,6 Watt Verbraucht.

Hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass man bei dem Gerät auch einen Alarm einstellen kann, wo man eine max. Leistungs- oder Amperezahl einstellen kann.


----------



## NCphalon (19. November 2010)

*AW: Energiekostenmessgerät gesucht*

Mal angenommen ich wollte das Teil im Internet bestellen (14 Tage Rückgaberecht usw.), wäre dieses Teil auch akzeptabel?

Basetech CostControl 3000 Energiek.Messg im Conrad Online Shop

Das ganze gibts auch noch für knapp den doppelten Preis von Brennenstuhl, is mir in dem Metier auch en Begriff aber ich frag mich ob sich der Aufpreis lohnt.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (19. November 2010)

*AW: Energiekostenmessgerät gesucht*

Ich hab meins von Hornbach für 10€ und das funktioniert prächtig.


----------



## seth0487 (19. November 2010)

*AW: Energiekostenmessgerät gesucht*

Ebenso gut könntest du zu Aldi latschen und dir das Ding kaufen und wenn du damit nicht zufrieden bist, gibst du es wieder zurück. 
Funktioniert problemlos, kostet weniger, hat mehr Funktionen und du sparst Versandkosten!

Aber du kannst natürlich auch das gleiche für mehr Geld bekommen...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. November 2010)

*AW: Energiekostenmessgerät gesucht*

Wenn man es nur für einen Durchlauf braucht, könnte man mal beim lokalen Energieversorger nachfragen ob die solche Dinger verleihen. Ansonsten würde ich ein günstiges Gerät probieren und wenn die Abweichung zu  gross ist back to the Shop.


----------



## X Broster (22. November 2010)

*AW: Energiekostenmessgerät gesucht*

Ich hab mir ein Voltcraft Energy Check 3000 bei ebay gekauft. ~25€ und habs jetzt seit einem Jahr dauerhaft an meinem Rechner. Läuft 1A!

Damit testen übrings auch viele Redaktionen.

Ansonsten gibts in allen Baumärkten eins fürn 10er. Haben meistens bei wenig Watt(0-10) höhere Prozentuale Abweichungen als die Markengeräte. Das kann man aber auch vernachlässigen.


----------



## Chron-O-John (22. November 2010)

*AW: Energiekostenmessgerät gesucht*

Hi, ich schießé mich mal der suche an, allerdings hätte ich gerne mind. 2 drahtlose "clients" mit einem Extra (batteriebetriebenem) Display, welches ich mir irgendwo auf den Schreibtisch stellen kann. Kennt wer so etwas? Vielleicht billiger und/oder schöner als das hier:VOLTCRAFT® Energy Count 3000, Funk-Energiekosten-Messgerät mit 2 Steckdosen-Sensoren im Conrad Online Shop


----------



## Idefix Windhund (22. November 2010)

*AW: Energiekostenmessgerät gesucht*



Chron-O-John schrieb:


> Hi, ich schießé mich mal der suche an, allerdings hätte ich gerne mind. 2 drahtlose "clients" mit einem Extra (batteriebetriebenem) Display, welches ich mir irgendwo auf den Schreibtisch stellen kann. Kennt wer so etwas? Vielleicht billiger und/oder schöner als das hier:VOLTCRAFT® Energy Count 3000, Funk-Energiekosten-Messgerät mit 2 Steckdosen-Sensoren im Conrad Online Shop



Was passt dir an ca. 35€ nicht? Für extra Vakanz zahlt man extra  Und unter dem Strich tun Sie alle das selbe Angefangen von 5€ Modell bis zum Oszilloskop für ein paar Tausende Euros.


----------



## Chron-O-John (22. November 2010)

*AW: Energiekostenmessgerät gesucht*

Najo, mir gefällt das "Anzeigegerät" designmäßig nicht. Habe aber leider sonst kein anderes gefunden, dass über Funk geht.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (22. November 2010)

*AW: Energiekostenmessgerät gesucht*

Ich habe einfach ein Verlängerungskabel auf den Schreibtisch gelegt. Da das 10€ Messgerät von Hornbach dran gesteckt und der Kaltgerätestecker vom NT geht wieder nach hinten zum PC. Die Kabel mit etwas Kabelbinder gebändigt sieht das auch nach was aus. Die Zeiten als ich mir mal eine Schalttafel mit Industriemessgeräten für Volt/ Ampere/ Watt und Not Aus in Industrie Größe neben den PC stellen wollte weil es cool aussieht wen eine riesige Ampere oder Watt Nadel ihren Weg nach Oben erklimmt sind Gott sei dank vorbei. Zumal mir mein Elektriker des Vertrauens mir die Preise genannt hat


----------



## Chron-O-John (22. November 2010)

*AW: Energiekostenmessgerät gesucht*

Najo, riesig muss es ja nicht sein. Ich wüde aber auch gerne die Klimaanlage mitmessen, da ist deine Variante eher unpraktikabel. Es muss ja nicht so viel schnickschnack sein. Ein ganz normales silbernes Ding im Design einter 08/15 Wetterstation würde vonn und ganz seinen Zweck erfüllen.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (22. November 2010)

*AW: Energiekostenmessgerät gesucht*

In diesem Fall sollte doch Ebay alles haben was es sonst nicht gibt.


----------

